# what will and won't work with a modified-sinewave inverter?



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

I only need to run a few low wattage items for short periods.

Highest rated item is a hair straighter at 65w.

But also a razor charger at 8w.

So am looking at a 150w Ring branded modified sinewave inverter as its cheap at £22 and is well over the max rating I need.

(or there is a second hand 200w pure sinewave from a good brand on ebay for £60 - which I know will be better)

I know the difference between the different types of inverter but unsure what will and won't typically work with a modified sine wave inverter.

What are peoples experiences?

Steve


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

We have a 1000w Sterling modified sine wave inverter and so far nothing has failed to run from it that we have used, which from recollection includes hair dryer, microwave, variety of phone and laptop chargers, toaster, Sky box, Blu ray player, TV digital recorder and I'm sure a number of other things that I have forgotten. Our TV's are 12V so haven't needed to power those from the inverter.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Almost anything will run, but they may be noisier and get warmer.

We have a Waeco modified sinewave inverter, 550W which handles anything we have.

Peter


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

My other halfs GHD Hair Straighteners won't work on Modified Sine Wave, so I assume I need a Pure Sine wave one which is a pain as they are low wattage and all the pure sine wave inverters seem to be bigger wattage and bigger £££


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Steve,

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-450452.html#450452

Contactless toothbrush chargers are the most pernickety, and modified inverters have been known on occasions to break them. Hair straighteners can also give modified inverters a problem.

I'm afraid deciding whether a particular combination of modified inverter and appliance of these types will be a problem is tricky. The old Haynes manual irritation of "Test by substitution" comes to mind.

Generally speaking I recommend buying a cheap 150W modified inverter and trying it; you can return it to many sources (eg Maplin) if it doesn't work.

When you go above 150W, most inverters of either type have a fan, which can irritate.

Dave


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

frankly I'd abandon whatever you need an inverter for and spend the money on beer.....:lol:

a razor charger?? seriously?? you're lucky to get me having a shave for a week if away - and then I use a wet shave.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

PF13:

http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/maplin-12...EVYWcrW7v6ORrh_aDTTrvzTRG_gI2A4uTIaAs0L8P8HAQ

I'd still check whether it has a fan.

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

A cheapo low wattage inverter that I have been using for several years with no problems to charge small rechargeable gizmos broke the charger for my Braun electric toothbrush. It was fine on earlier models but this was a newish one.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: what will and won't work with a modified-sinewave invert*



> Highest rated item is a hair straighter at 65w.
> Steve


Hair Straighteners when initially plugged in and switched on will pull something like 300w or more. I know this because we bought some in Portugal rated at 32w, plugged them into the mains through a 2-pin shaver adapter which had a 1amp fuse. The fuse blew immediately and then I tried someone else's adapter with the same result. Odd I thought as 32w at 230v is certainly less than 1 amp. Research on the 'net showed that they pull a high load until warm.

So you will need an inverter that can handle 600w to run them. I can't try them on my inverter because it's only 150w.

My modified sine wave inverter will charge my shaver no problem, and will charge my computer too if necessary. I think they are less likely to work on things with motors, or may work but with unusual noises.

JohnW


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

So mixed results. Many work on modified sine but pretty much guaranteed to work on a pure sine wave.

So the cheap second hand 200w pure sign from sterling at £60 seems a good buy and the best option.


much rather spend the money on beer!

Wife has very long hair and with no hair dryer the straighteners are a lower power compromise.

Electric razor: My facial hair grows like mad and in a week I'll have a large full beard. I haven't wet shaved properly for years and my face just doesn't get on with it!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Maybe best for you; I'd prefer the new 150W one at the same price from Maplin, especially if it doesn't have a fan whereas the Sterling one does.

Dave


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

I have a Nikkai 150W sine wave inverter which can cover all the small stuff but now that I have 200 watts of solar and new 2X125ah batteries I would like to power the microwave when off EHU.
My question is, the microwave is ONE OF THESE and I am wondering if it will run efficiently on a quality modified sine wave inverter and what's the minimum output I should go for, would I get away with a 1200w continuous unit or should I go for a 1500w unit.
Or, do you really need a sine wave inverter for a microwave.


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

Maplin do pure sine versions for little more than a modified. I have a 150 and 300w version. My fitted inverter is a Waeco 500w pure sine wave. I keep the maplin ones as spares.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

> So the cheap second hand 200w pure sign from sterling at £60 seems a good buy and the best option.


Not for the hair straighteners though. What are you going to tell her when they don't work? :roll:

JohnW


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi we have a 2,500 watt inverter modified. the only thing that does not work is hair straightners.

Which I got a telling off half way to SW france after Sue had a shower have never heard the last of it! :lol:


Oh sorry my 750w cement mixer at our place in France! runs like a bag of old spanners .....

Cap't :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

These are good value, and are 300Watts. They also work with SHMBO hair straighteners. Pure sine wave.

Modified did not work!

http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Products/SK652100.html

David


----------

